# Getting rid of that doggie smell...



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Febreze spray. I hate the first scent of it, but after 5 minutes the chemical smell goes away and the doggie smell is gone. Another thought is, is your closet on an outside wall of your house? If it is, Panasonic makes a great through the wall vent fan that can do a wonderful job of moving air around. Sometimes air movement can make a big difference especially in the winter when our houses are closed up more. Good luck!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'm actually in an apartment so I can't tear down any walls  but I appreciate the suggestion. I will definitely try the febreeze


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I too use Febreeze and it does help getting the smell out of curtains, sofas etc. Having said that my dogs dont have a massively 'doggy smell' so its never too bad.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

It tends to be the bully breeds that really stink it up. Had a bulldog for a board and train once... smelled TERRIBLE. I love the breed but they are definitely more stinky than our beautiful goldens...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

If you have carpets I would recommend Arm and Hammer's Pet powder. If you have laminate/hardwood I would just recommend washing the floors daily. Also invest in a air circulator or fan to keep the air moving.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Try shampooing with vinegar.  i like to use vinegar and then go over it with regular shampoo. I second the arm and hammer sprinkle products. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ashleylp said:


> It tends to be the bully breeds that really stink it up. Had a bulldog for a board and train once... smelled TERRIBLE. I love the breed but they are definitely more stinky than our beautiful goldens...


I have a friend with 2 bulldogs she said is you keep their folds clean it takes care of a lot of the smell. I have never noticed her's as being stinky so it must work.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd wipe things down with apple cider vinegar.It sure helps when giving a bath so it should help your kennels


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

When I have a litter in my family room, I place an "air sponge" near the whelping box. It asborbs the odours, and I have had some pretty bad one. It has even removed the mouldy smell after a roof leak.

Environmental AirSponge Odor Eliminator Will Eliminate Odors


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I use vinegar too...I don't use commercial cleaning products at all, well I do have some natures miracle, but other than that I use vinegar for everything and I don't have a doggy smell with an old stinky Cocker and a new puppy, two kitties, everyone comments my house smells good and not at all like a barn...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, guys! I am trying everyone's suggestions. I also got a candle with enzyme stuff in it at a local pet store today... a lady who does cat rescue swore by it and convinced me. Hopefully it'll help... I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

